# Desert ironwood crow call.



## bearmanric (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought i would share a crow call i turned for a Customer he was very happy. It is Desert ironwood. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2005_zps1e486e60.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2012)

That's really nice Rick. Love the contrast of heart and sap.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rick nice use of wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

another classic ric  duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice job Rick ! Looks awesome
Scott


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks great! 

All you call makers make me want to throw all my store boughten plastic calls in the trash and never use another till I get one of those beautiful ones you guys are making.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Looks great!
> 
> All you call makers make me want to throw all my store boughten plastic calls in the trash and never use another till I get one of those beautiful ones you guys are making.



erik iv got calls from 4 guys on wb bear strut twig and yingling all are beutifull and some of the best sounding calls i own and i got a few . heres a few from bearman a top shelf call maker super duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

[attachment=11283]


UpNorthWoods said:


> Looks great!
> 
> All you call makers make me want to throw all my store boughten plastic calls in the trash and never use another till I get one of those beautiful ones you guys are making.



erik iv got calls from 4 guys on wb bear strut twig and yingling all are beutifull and some of the best sounding calls i own and i got a few . heres a few from bearman a top shelf call maker i called in 2 yotes and a grey fox last week with these super duck


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 28, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Looks great!
> 
> All you call makers make me want to throw all my store boughten plastic calls in the trash and never use another till I get one of those beautiful ones you guys are making.



Do it! There are enough of us on here that all make different kinds of calls we could set you up for every season imaginable


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice call Rick. I really like it when you can keep a little sap wood on the call especially when there is such a big contrast like that.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank's every one. Love turning calls. Never know whats inside. Rick


----------



## myingling (Sep 29, 2012)

Rick,, You always made some top notch calls always enjoy looking at them


----------

